# Feeding a baby duck



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

A mate has recieved a 3 day old duckling - does he feed it normal hand rearing mix for babies or is there a better way.

How do you feed a duckling? Spoon, syringe???


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff - he says he puts it in a bowl of water then it swims around and pecks up the seeds that he puts on the water


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jiggs,

You should ask Flappers' mom, she has all those wonderful stories she shares with us.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*what to feed a baby duck*

That baby duck will need baby duck FOOD. It can be found at any farm supply or feed store. You will want duck starter food. Waterfowl starter food. NOT MEDICATED CHICKEN FEED. Not corn scratch either. For a few weeks, the duck should get that starter food to get the right mix of nutrients for their VERY fast growing bones. If they don't get the right mix, or if they get too much protein, they can get angel wing, splay leg or leg bone deformities.

Here is what the bags look like:


Nutrena and Mazuri and Purina all make farm supply duck starter food. Medicated chicken feed is very dangerous for baby ducks. Bread does not have enough nutrients. Cat food has too much protein.

After 4 weeks you can switch (slowly - mix them together) to grower or maintenance duck/waterfowl food. I use crumble and mix it with water to make a mash, but some ducks will eat pellet form of the food off the water.

The duckling should not be allowed to swim unattended or for more than 5 minutes, and won't do well outdoors until fully feathered. There is care & feeding instructions on this website as well:

http://www.duckrescuenetwork.org/diet.html

The duckling will also need grit, or dirt with little rocks, to help digest the food.

GIVE THE DUCKLING A MIRROR SO IT FEELS IT HAS A FRIEND. They are extremely emotional birds and very social.

Good luck with the little one!

Quacks,

Tiff
http://www.mrflapper.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting all the good information, everyone. I'll just add one other thing, and that's the need for a flooring that will provide good traction for the duckling. They can and do get splayed legs just like our pigeon babies can. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Tiff, for your expert advice.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks all - will convey everything over to him (well his wife actually)

I will post a pic I have one on my phone that he sent me


----------

